# 67 GTO rear and front rocker moulding



## mainegoat (Mar 29, 2010)

Finally putting car back together after paint and many years doing frame off work. I cant find any documentation for placement of the mouldings for the lower front and rear rocker pieces. I just got the complete kit from Ames. Any help or hints out there?


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Want some pics of original ones on a 67 GTO ? also how are the repro rocker moldings? I heard quite nice...Eric


----------

